

"How to...if nobody is following you on twitter" reply from the target audience - snitko
http://romansnitko.posterous.com/a-reply-to-even-if-nobody-is-following-you-on

======
prawn
Was the original blog entry really anything to do with American advantages? In
my opinion, this response is miles off-track and I'm surprised it got enough
votes to appear on the front page.

In the comments on that HN entry, I saw people getting stuck on the schools
mentioned or the count of Twitter followers. They're largely irrelevant.

The key message is: if you can't leverage your network of contacts (through
background/education and a social media starting point) to create a single
major venture, you can still incrementally create yourself passive revenue.

~~~
snitko
The reason the original post got all this attention is not because it
suggested an alternative plan (nice try, a fail though), but because it was
really emotional about the unfairness of inequality between US and non-US
citizens (specifically programmers). That's what so many people are really
concerned about.

~~~
zaidf
Definitely not what I took away from the OP. I thought it was all about smart
techies vs. internet noobs and their battle to make dough.

As I read this blog post, I too felt like it wasn't really a response to Max's
post.

------
jacquesm
Being in the US has its advantages, but there are definitely downsides too.

When you're going to look at Max' suggestions you actually stand a better
chance at doing that from a country where the cost of living is lower than in
the US.

Things like rent-a-coder and the mechanical Turk thrive on that difference in
cost of living, it's a cynical form of outsourcing, but it definitely does
seem to fill a need.

Russia - and most of the former eastblock - are in between two worlds, the
cost of living is fairly high, and the opportunities are less prevalent. That
makes for a challenging situation, but I've seen quite a few people overcome
those challenges and do _very_ well for themselves.

~~~
dennisgorelik
The cost of living for software developer in the US is one of the lowest in
the whole world. Stuff that software developers care the most (such as Fast
Internet, computers, safe environment, cars, etc.) cost less than in most of
the world.

~~~
ErrantX
I live in the UK. Recently I ran numbers to move to other places because Im
fed up of the political climate and in no position to make changes.

Anyway; the US was the most expensive move. Im staying here because the UK is
close to the cheapest option but there were other places a lot cheaper than
the states.

~~~
Sukotto
I'd be really interested to see your numbers and methodology.

Care to share them?

~~~
ErrantX
Ill dig them out tonight. The biggie in the US was health insurance - it's
phenomenally cheaper for me here.

------
dr_x
Hehe, I am truly amused. The three items Romansnitko listed at the end are the
true secret mental power of the US, even though it must be commonly thought
otherwise. American culture is _all about_ making you feel like you suck, you
just get with the program and make something of yourself. I will buy you a
beer if you make it here.

------
nfnaaron
"Let me first say, that I'm from Russia and I'm a self-educated programmer, I
want to live in US (or Australia, or Canada). Good enough? So I guess I'm the
target audience ..."

You're only the target audience if you roughly fit the demographic, _and_
you've given up on the shiny path (either before or after trying).

You don't give the impression that you've given up, so ... he wasn't talking
to you. :)

~~~
snitko
dammit, I knew it. Nobody talks to me! But seriously - I don't think there's
such thing as "giving up", because "there are no final decisions". One day I'm
giving up, the next day I have a plan. It's dangerous to convince one that he
indeed gave up. Or so I believe now.

------
labria
I can't help but wonder: you want to work in the US, right? How do you plan to
get a work visa (H-1B, I assume) without a degree in the field?

~~~
snitko
Would you clear this up for me? That's what I got from the official website
"To Qualify for the H1B Visa Program, you must work in a specialty occupation:
IT, Computing..." Good. I have a Bachelors degree, but in an unrelated field.
Would that be a problem for authorities as long as it's not the problem for
the company?

------
aresant
Don't follow some but his closing is spot on - consistent drive and
willingness to adapt is a tough combo to beat.

